# Pamelor- What good news can you tell me?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Well I saw the doc yesterday. She and I both agree Effexor isn't working anymore so she suggested Pamelor. She feels that it could help with the IBS-D. It has been out of whack since mom's death in Nov. I want relief soon!Vamplady


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

AnyOne????


----------

